# superdish with pansat3500s



## gould44 (Dec 12, 2005)

Planning to subscribe to dish(top60, international channels requiring superdish 121).
Need to hook up 2 tv's. Would like to use pansat3500s on one tv. Which dish receiver(dual tuner) or recievers should i ask for? Can I split the signal and feed to pansat? Thanks.


----------



## bigrick (Oct 21, 2003)

Get the 625 because once you have it you'll love it. Pay the installer a little extra to run the additional line to feed the 3500 so you aren't trying to split signals.


----------

